
SteamOS gaming performs significantly worse than Windows - guardian5x
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/11/ars-benchmarks-show-significant-performance-hit-for-steamos-gaming/
======
webaholic
I think most of the performance degradation is from using the OpenGL API on
SteamOS. I heard about Valve investing a lot to optimize the driver stack on
SteamOS, so I am a bit surprised by the stark difference in performance.

I guess there is still quite some optimization to be done both by Valve and
the game developers.

~~~
cwyers
I found it rather interesting how the CPU benchmarks ran worse on the same
hardware compared to Windows 10. Is that due to overhead from the OS? Compiler
differences?

------
anonbanker
To benchmarks do not a significant performance difference make. If anything,
this shows how devs who have only worked with DX11 struggle in OpenGL, and how
Nvidia's drivers suck compared to their windows varieties.

I'd be curious as to AMD (Free and catalyst) and Intel benchmarks compared,
but I bet that "Other than Nvidia, Graphics on SteamOS are on-par" is as good
a headline.

A poorly-written article that wouldn't have seen the light of day in the Ars
of yore (forgive the appeal to antiquity).

------
chmielewski
Using the same low-spec machine throughout: I've run Steam on multiple
installations of Windows XP and Windows 7, while simultaneously also on Debian
since it was available for Linux. There is most certainly a performance gap
beteen using OpenGL or DirectX. I feel this is a good thing, because as they
tune SteamOS, they'll be further optimizing Steam on Linux in general.

